# [VIDEOS & GUIDES] Galaxy Note 3 How to root, recovery, unlock, roms and much more



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here are some videos I have made to help the noobs with learning how to hack there android Verizon Galaxy Note 3.
Hope this helps some of you out  also palnning to add to this list as development happens on this device.

Updated 11-6-13

ROOT
ROOT MI9 Build

RECOVERY

ROMS
Stock MI9 Rooted Flashable

MODS
Native MultiWindows-All Apps/Native Mobile HotSpot - SafeStrap Flashable

KERNELS

FIRMWARE
STOCK MI9 RESTORE AND UNBRICK

VIDEOS 
Verizon Galaxy Note 3 unboxing and full review
Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Rooting instructions
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Stock recovery factory reset
Galaxy Note 3 Download or odin mode
Verizon Galaxy Note 3 Free WIFI hotspot activation
Galaxy Note 3 dealing with bloat ware


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to see you here hope all your links work... and are not pulled...Cheers!


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

you just love opening threads with over inflated titles dont you.


----------

